# Stomped!!



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Came home from work last night to a pile of rubble, smoke & ash still floating down upon the lot where La Casa de Foz once stood.

When I could finally get a sense of what happened, I noticed the crater - in the shape of a large foot...

Among the wreckage was a package, in it I found:
2 CAO Vision Catalysts
2 CAO America Potomacs
2 CAO Sopranos Edition Associates
2 CAO Escaparate Series Criollo Maduros
2 CAO Escaparate Series Columbias
(oops!) and 2 CAO swag Ski Caps!!
I found a neighbor, confused and bleeding from the ears, and asked him what happened? He just looked at me funny and started babbling - incoherently at first, then I could make out the word "Yeti", and what sounds like "Sasquatch". Then he handed me a picture and ran, screaming down the road.

THIS is that picture:


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

That is a whole lot of CAO goodness!!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Those sound awesome! Nice hit.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very very nice!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Enjoy Fozzman!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a pretty hefty hit! Very nice.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I need to be more careful....I didn't see the neighbor with the camera!! Damn!


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome hit. Was it from Cano? LOL


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome selection


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

"And another ones down, and another ones down, another one bits the dust!"

Awesome hit, don't know if you know this but some of those cigars you can not buy!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy Crap, nice hit!!! You gotta love CAO's


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like a Houston Fire from the Serious Holiday Bash!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW...very nice hit...


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Yup, you were pretty much CAO stomped. Very nice. Now if you can only get a DNA sample from that creature, you can smoke those cigars as a famous celebrity.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very very nice:dribble:


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

What a bomb....thats some good stuff!!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Awesome hit, don't know if you know this but some of those cigars you can not buy!


oh, I know....:dribble:
and I'm not worthy!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I need to be more careful....I didn't see the neighbor with the camera!! Damn!


The overpowering smell of bacon still lingers - I would've figured it out eventually...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Still loving the carnage!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet bomb! I want bombed by Bigfoot! 
I live off of CAO smokes. When I get a chance I'll post my new box purchase
of fine cigars from the CAO family.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

planning on posting pics as soon as I can track down the mem stick adapter!! GRRRR!!!


----------

